# Problema con lavadora Whirlpool wwi752sw



## disque (Jul 17, 2013)

Saludos espero que puedan ayudar a indentificar un problema con lavadora Whirlpool wwi752sw que cuando la enciendo todo bien ya cuando qiero lavar, enjuagar, centrifugar (sea cual sea la funcion) no lo hace y en su caso solo pitea ( ti ti ti) y no se puede hacer nada solo apagarla. espero q*ue* puedan decir que es lo q*ue* pasa.


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 17, 2013)

revisa la bomba de desagote, que no este tapada o rota


----------



## fen2006 (Jul 17, 2013)

si es lavadora digital revisa el flotador que es electronico. cuando se daña la lavadora muestra un error en el display


----------



## disque (Jul 20, 2013)

Saludos, tube algo ocupado, en si no sale ningun mensaje de error cuando pasa eso, solo aparecen esas dos lineas - - q*ue* siempre salen al encender la maquina, otra cosa es q*ue* vino un tecnico y segun el habia q*ue* cambiar la tarjeta, q*ue* esta dañada y decia q*ue* la memoria esta fregada, pero cambiar eso es muy caro y no se si dice la verdad.


----------

